# Presonus Studio 24c stressing more my CPU than the Scarlett Solo.



## EpicDude (Sep 11, 2021)

I "upgraded" my old Scarlett Solo for the Studio 24c because I needed different volume controls for monitors and headphones (the Solo just has one for both). I don't record, I only use virtual instruments at 16 bit 44.1 Hz, my suspicion is the 24c is using higher sample rates (even if Universal Control says 44.1 Hz) and that's what's stressing my CPU but I'm not sure but it's obvious because I can see the CPU spikes on KONTAKT and I can hear the cracklings, that doesn't happen with the Solo.

Does anybody know about this things?

Pleas excuse any mistakes, English is not my main language.

Thank you!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 11, 2021)

What DAW ?


----------



## EpicDude (Sep 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> What DAW ?


Studio One 5 Pro


----------



## easyrider (Sep 12, 2021)

Take a screen grab of your audio interface settings in S1


----------



## EpicDude (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi, sorry for the late reply, I had to go to work.


----------



## davinwv (Sep 13, 2021)

Try changing your Dropout Protection to "Medium", then lower your device block size to 128, 256, or even lower if your machine can handle it.

Finding the sweet spot between these settings is key, and every machine/interface combo is different. This, some trial & error is required.

Also, what are the specs of your computer?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 13, 2021)

I've found that, sometimes, my Clarett doesn't work as well at 1024 as it does at 512. In either case, unless you're mixing, that's a fairly high latency you're working with. I use S1 with Dropout on Minimal (have to for hardware reasons) and a buffer usually of 128 or 256 @ 96khz. I do bounce audio after awhile and also include hardware synths. I think that the Focusrite interfaces like to overstate things, though, so I suspect the actual latency is probably more akin to 256 and 512, but... ?


----------



## EpicDude (Sep 13, 2021)

davinwv said:


> Try changing your Dropout Protection to "Medium", then lower your device block size to 128, 256, or even lower if your machine can handle it.
> 
> Finding the sweet spot between these settings is key, and every machine/interface combo is different. This, some trial & error is required.
> 
> Also, what are the specs of your computer?


Windows 10, Intel Core i7-4790K @ 4.00GHz and 16 GB of RAM.

So that was the issue, I had it on "Minimum Dropout Protection" with my Scarlet Solo and I never had problems, now I changed it to "Maximum" (512 Block Size - Maximum Dropout Protection) and it works perfectly. Thank you!


----------



## EpicDude (Sep 13, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I've found that, sometimes, my Clarett doesn't work as well at 1024 as it does at 512. In either case, unless you're mixing, that's a fairly high latency you're working with. I use S1 with Dropout on Minimal (have to for hardware reasons) and a buffer usually of 128 or 256 @ 96khz. I do bounce audio after awhile and also include hardware synths. I think that the Focusrite interfaces like to overstate things, though, so I suspect the actual latency is probably more akin to 256 and 512, but... ?


Yeah it depends on the interface, I used 512 Block Size Minimum Dropout Protection with the Focusrite and it worked but not with the the Studio 24c. For that one I have to change the Dropout Protection from Minimum to Maximum and I think it works even better.


----------



## davinwv (Sep 14, 2021)

EpicDude said:


> Windows 10, Intel Core i7-4790K @ 4.00GHz and 16 GB of RAM.
> 
> So that was the issue, I had it on "Minimum Dropout Protection" with my Scarlet Solo and I never had problems, now I changed it to "Maximum" (512 Block Size - Maximum Dropout Protection) and it works perfectly. Thank you!


I'm glad that settings change got you sorted out.


----------



## MegaPixel (Sep 14, 2021)

I recently sent back an ssl 2+ audio interface, was thinking it would be an upgrade from my 6i6 mk2, it had better latency times, was great for my midi controller but found that for some reason I couldn't playback as many tracks as I could with the 6i6, spent a good few hours geeking out and doing an excel doc on the numbers and performance... Everything from 512 to 128 block sizes, safe mode on the ssl2+ driver, combinations of drivers and then done the same tests for the 6i6. Restarted the daw between each test with same test project, for both latency tests and benchmark no of tracks playable at one time tests.

In bitwig the ssl2+ distorted sound before it even got to max dsp levels, the 6i6 has to max it out before distortion starts, which I found odd.



These things can be fiddly.


----------

